# Antique & Classic BICYCLE SWAP @ I-80 Flea Market, Tinley Park IL



## DEBUTANTE (Jun 24, 2015)

Bicycle Swap (formerly held at OAK FOREST rec. center)  I-80 Flea Market, Tinley Park IL  60477
Sunday, June 28, 2015 @ 7 a.m.
Vendor set-up: 5-7 a.m.   $25 (15x20) space
General Admission: $1


----------



## DEBUTANTE (Jun 24, 2015)

Formerly Ed Boros' show, this new date has been set in accordance with the owners of the I-80 Flea Market.  Ed Boros had given the show to a gentleman by the name of Russell, to organize, who had never set a date for the event to take place.  In early May, after a year with permission to continue the show, Russell said he was not able to do it after all. The show was then passed on to Hannibal of Classic Spokes, email address: elunico1.af@gmail.com.  In accordance with the I-80 FLEA MARKET, we will now be having the show on Sunday the 28th of June, 2015.  Info can also be found on I-80's flea market website.  The weather is predicted to be beautiful, hope to see everyone out there.  Bicycles will be plentiful!


----------

